# Kenda vs Gorilla xlite



## kICKMUD2012 (Jul 18, 2012)

Just curious what some opinions were on these to tires, I wouldn't mind getting some outlaw's or Gorilla's but the funds right now just won't let me do it. So i'm having to settle between these two, i've ridden on Kenda's and they rode pretty nice over 5mph but i've never tried nor know anyone whom has the xlites. I've looked around online and can't seem to find any user reviews on the xlites. Have any of you guys tried them? I ride in the mountains of Tenn so there's all kinds of terrain not just deep mud.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Kenda what? Kenda makes several tires. If you want a good review on the XLite google ATV-UTV Tech. They have a site and a facebook page, they tested and reviewed the XLite, but if you cant afford outlaws or silverbacks, you probably cant afford the xlite either.


----------



## kICKMUD2012 (Jul 18, 2012)

I was thinking the Executioner's, not sure why you would think I couldn't afford x-lites compared to full size Silverbacks. One of the reason's they produced the x-lites was the more affordable price. Silverbacks run about $200 a piece and x-lites are $135 so there's about a $250 difference in the set of four. I'm looking at the 27" tire but i'll check out the site, I was just looking for a riders perspective. Thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Executioners are not going to be trail friendly. They XLites got a really good review trail & mud from ATV-UTV Tech.


----------



## kICKMUD2012 (Jul 18, 2012)

I believe i'll run with the x-lites, any tire would be better than stock right


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

You might want to rethink that. - I've seen several posts about the lugs tearing & the carcass splitting on the x-lites and 'rilla isn't doing anything other than offering to sell you another tire to replace it.


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

zilla's.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I dunno where your getting that 27 backs are that much higher than the xlite. I would personally look for a used set. They can be found for pretty good prices


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

adam6604 said:


> zilla's.


^^^x2


----------



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

my dad has 30" x-lites, and from what ive seen they have performed pretty well in both mud and the trail. i dont know anything about them splitting or something like that but then again his arent that old and have only been on about two rides.


----------



## kICKMUD2012 (Jul 18, 2012)

See that's why I like asking you guys, I couldn't find much info on them and I would rather hear from experience


----------



## kICKMUD2012 (Jul 18, 2012)

So I ran with the X-lites and finally get to try them out tomorrow but after riding the executioners, I can definetly say there is less vibration in the Kenda's than the Gorilla's. I really hope they perform well or I may have some X-lites with SS108's for sale.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Lugs are spaced too far apart that's why they ride rough.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I looked at a set at my dealer a few months back and was pretty much going to say what was already said...

Lugs spacing, placement and everything are exactly the same as backs, the only difference is the lugs are a lot smaller. So the rough ride is definitely going to be there same as backs, or if the lugs are real soft there going to wear out in no time. But as far as someone actually running them im not sure. Let us know how they do.


----------



## kICKMUD2012 (Jul 18, 2012)

Gorilla did a good job with reducing the weight and they perform awesome in the mud with shorter lugs, I only got stuck in the mud once in a pretty deep hole. I made it through in 4wd no prob and got the big head to try in 2wd lol! As far as trail riding, they really weren't that bad the vibration was gone after 15mph. I do wish I would have bought 28's though. Now it's time to re-clutch :rockn:


----------

